# Safety Line for my camera



## adhocphotographer (May 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a BR sport... my camera came unclipped and lens damage followed (BR kindly paid for the repairs, great company). i have since attached a leash between the strap and my camera as a secondary safety line. However, this makes it a semi-permanent fixing and not easy to undo if i want to have my camera without a strap/change strap.

I was going to get the OP/TECH uni-loop system as this would solve the problem. It is said to have a 15lbs/6.8kg tensile strength... (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/485769-REG/OP_TECH_USA_1301062_System_Connectors_Set_of.html/prm/alsVwDtl)

However, i also noticed that OP/TECH also make the smaller Mini Quick-Disconnect Loops. These have a 44lb/20kg tensile strength and are a lot smaller. (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/736105-REG/OP_TECH_USA_1301082_System_Connectors_Mini_QD.html/prm/alsVwDtl)

Has anyone much experience with the latter as compared to the first... The leash would ideally be able to hold my 5DIII + 70-200 if the BR should come undone again.

Thanks


----------



## mackguyver (May 5, 2014)

Here's what I use:
https://peakdesignltd.com/store/leash
The anchors that you attach to the camera are Kevlar cord and Delrin plastic rated to over 100lbs.

They also offer a wrist strap:
https://peakdesignltd.com/store/cuff

The products are awesome and I had given up on camera straps before buying them. I have the anchors on my bodies and lenses and I change out the straps as needed. The only downfall is that they don't make a padded strap for those situations when you might need one.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 5, 2014)

mackguyver - thanks, i did not know that company! I'll check them out!


----------



## surapon (May 5, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's what I use:
> https://peakdesignltd.com/store/leash
> The anchors that you attach to the camera are Kevlar cord and Delrin plastic rated to over 100lbs.
> 
> ...



Thousand Thanks, Dear Friend mackguyver.
Wow, I will order 5 of them----Fantastic product that can hold up to 100 pounds, I might order 2 more for my wife's Body( she is tiny beautiful Lady , just 105 Pounds) Yes, I will put two of this Strap and carry her on my shoulders( both Shoulders) and We can go to gather on the trip of Utah Natural Parks-----No, Sir, After her weight, I can carry 1 Camera = EOS-M + 22 MM F/ 2.0 Only.
Thanks for great infor., that I never know before.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (May 5, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's what I use:
> https://peakdesignltd.com/store/leash
> The anchors that you attach to the camera are Kevlar cord and Delrin plastic rated to over 100lbs.
> 
> ...



I'm using this set on my Sony A7r + FE 55mm, it works well for smaller & lighter system.

No comment on DSLR + larger lenses. My take, it might not be the "BEST" out there.


----------



## ScubaX (May 5, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a BR sport... my camera came unclipped and lens damage followed (BR kindly paid for the repairs, great company). i have since attached a leash between the strap and my camera as a secondary safety line. However, this makes it a semi-permanent fixing and not easy to undo if i want to have my camera without a strap/change strap.
> 
> ...



I'm using the Op/Tech Uni-loop but have no experience with the Mini QD. Looking at the specs, if you go to OP/Tech, they also say that the Uni-Loop will hold 15lbs and has a tensile strength of 146 lbs. Tensile strength is only one measurement in the system and I'm thinking those Mini QD can't hold as much as the Uni-Loops.

The Uni-Loop have 3/4" clips and thicker chords while the Mini QD have 3/8" and thinner chords. So I would think there is no way the Mini will hold as much and according to OP/Tech the Uni-Loop will hold safely 15 lbs.

I use a set of these for my BR/Canon CPS sling (DIY) and I have one on my tripod with an extender for when I sling my tripod over my shoulder with camera mounted. The most it can now fall is a foot or two.

At 3/4" connection, they really don't get in the way.

Specs: http://optechusa.com/uni-loop-1178.html


----------



## Dukinald (May 5, 2014)

I considered op/tech loop system but went with the Peak design because the anchors have a smaller footprint.


----------



## ScubaX (May 5, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's what I use:
> https://peakdesignltd.com/store/leash
> The anchors that you attach to the camera are Kevlar cord and Delrin plastic rated to over 100lbs.
> 
> ...



How would the Peak system work with the BR as a safety line? I looked on their site and could not find anything but the leash, which would seem a bit long to work as a backup to the BR.


----------



## Don Haines (May 5, 2014)

I was shooting last weekend from a balcony overlooking a gymnasium.... I used 4mm static line to FIRMLY attach my tripod to the railing and another piece to act as a safety line for the camera. For some situations that is the best and most reliable safety line possible.


----------



## brad-man (May 6, 2014)

I also use the BR system and have never had an issue with anything ever coming loose. Having said that, it does apparently happen on occasion to some folks. Therefore, I again shared some of my wealth with Black Rapid by purchasing a couple of Lockstars. It's a plastic collar that encapsulates the Connect-R at the gate of the carabiner, securing it until unsnapped and swung out of the locked position. I don't really feel they are necessary, but for $6 a pop it's cheap insurance.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I0WGGIK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

_and why is my reply sidelined?_


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 6, 2014)

ScubaX - thanks, that was exactly the info i needed/misread! If i get it it will be those... but as Dukinald said the PD strap has a smaller footprint. I can imagine buying one and butchering it for the locking mechanism and dongle bits! Could be very nice indeed! 

Drad-man - thanks for the info, I do infact have a couple of Lockstars already. BR kindy sent them to me after my camera came loose. They also paid for my lens repairs, which was very nice of them. This is why i still use their products! 

Thanks guys... this was very useful for me!


----------



## BL (May 12, 2014)

my joby sling strap came with this tether that locks an unused strap lug to the strap itself, should the tripod attachment ever come loose.







I'm sure you can rig something up for nothing that should provide you some insurance to prevent such a thing from happening again.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 14, 2014)

Hi Mr Surapon.
Many thanks for making me laugh, the image you conjur up in my mind, your poor wife dangling from your shoulders by camera straps! 
But then I realised she would likely have hold of your ears to steer you! 

Cheers Graham.



surapon said:


> Thousand Thanks, Dear Friend mackguyver.
> Wow, I will order 5 of them----Fantastic product that can hold up to 100 pounds, I might order 2 more for my wife's Body( she is tiny beautiful Lady , just 105 Pounds) Yes, I will put two of this Strap and carry her on my shoulders( both Shoulders) and We can go to gather on the trip of Ytah Natural Parks-----No, Sir, After her weight, I can carry 1 Camera = EOS-M + 22 MM F/ 2.0 Only.
> Thanks for great infor., that I never know before.
> Have a great work week.
> Surapon


----------



## pwp (May 16, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's what I use:
> https://peakdesignltd.com/store/leash
> The anchors that you attach to the camera are Kevlar cord and Delrin plastic rated to over 100lbs.
> 
> ...


Another BIG vote for the Peak Design system. I'd spent too much time and money on strap systems that either were oversized, cumbersome and underdeveloped (CarrySpeed), inflexible for _MY _purposes (BlackRapid), occasionally very useful (SpiderPro system) before landing on Peak Design. The major pre-purchase reservation was the thin straps. In spite of shooting all-day jobs with two cameras/lenses slung one each side, the shoulder strap discomfort seems no different to wide, and standard straps. This is carrying a 1D Mk4 with 70-200 f/2.8isII and a gripped 5D3 with 24-70 f/2.8II with a 580EXII on each body. As I've said before in CR posts related to equipment weight...I'm definitely not Mr Muscles, unlike Mr (_Strong_) Surapon. 

The Kevlar cord and Delrin plastic anchors have passed the "tough-test". However I'll take the OP's post as a wake-up, and look at methods of "double-insurance" in case of a failed Peak Design anchor. I give the Kevlar cord a quick visual check before shoots, any slight sign of fraying will turn them to landfill. I apply the same rules as with abseiling and canyoning ropes. Extra anchors are very cheap...I've got a dozen spares.

-pw


----------

